
Ask HN: Resources for a 10 Year Old? - maineiac
I&#x27;ve been fortunate this past year and through the pandemic - my friend not so much. His daughter is turning 10 next week, and she&#x27;s a total &quot;whiz kid&quot; (is that still a term?). I bought her a macbook air (a good one!) because I am excited to see what she can do with it. She loves Minecraft and is already playing some of the more complex mods (AE2, IC2, etc). Looking for advice on where to steer her next! Obviously, being only 10 - whatever she&#x27;s learning will have to have a fair bit of entertainment focus. I haven&#x27;t spent much time around kids in general, so I&#x27;m hoping some parents&#x2F;aunts&#x2F;uncles can chime in here! Thank you!<p>PS: Explored a few older threads, but times change quickly!
======
Cypher
Multi-Media suites like Adobes are good for kids, it require someone to help
get them up and running with simple concepts and show them what's possible,
work through a project or two. Once they got the hang of it they love to play
around and show off their work. Then when they become a teenager it's more
self directed and you can point them towards resources for tutorials,
portfolios.

~~~
maineiac
Thanks for chiming in! As a UX/UI guy, this makes a ton of sense!

------
foopod
Pico-8. I recently discovered fantasy consoles and have been blown away by
what people are making with them. If she is interested in making games but
Scratch is too easy and boring, but full on game engines are too complicated
then Pico-8 is perfect.

Based on Lua, with built in sprite and music editors makes things super easy
and the community is awesome.

[https://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php](https://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php)

(I have no affiliation)

------
hackermailman
Poh-Shen Lo's daily challenge website. Buy a module
[https://daily.poshenloh.com/](https://daily.poshenloh.com/) and do it
yourself too, its competitive math for kids her age. He's the current US
Olympiad coach

~~~
sn9
If she likes these, she should check out Art of Problem Solving's books.

------
duxup
Hopefully mom and dad provide supervision as a computer with unsupervised
internet access can be a terrible thing for young kids.

At 10 IMO kids still need lots of...real world play. Legos, snap circuits,
science kits / experiments that happen IRL...a bike, scooter maybe ;)

~~~
maineiac
I'll be having a training session for them on computer safety and parenting -
they do a GREAT job at keeping her active offline :) Thanks for chiming in!

------
itronitron
Redstone logic, arduino starter kits, codehs, khan academy...

~~~
maineiac
Thank you!

